# Halloween 2016 Pics/Ideas



## Abishai100

Feel free to post anything you like about Halloween this year; or just peruse/comment on what you see here.

Stories, crafts and decoration ideas/photos, old decoration photos, whatever.

And don't forget about Michael Myers...


----------



## Eloy




----------



## Ringel05

How about a house of horrors theme?


----------



## Abishai100

Design Druids: DJ Devil Dressing

There's nothing wrong with haunted houses and dolls (or toys!).


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I'm TheGreatGatsby, and I've approved this thread.


----------



## Abishai100

*Costume Crude!!*

*If you can cook up everyday imaginative ideas about Halloween and make simple but fun home-made costumes (see the ones of Hometown Ghoul and Medusa below), then you can certainly make Halloween place-settings and tabletops.*


----------

